# Go me :)



## FDibbins

Just posted my 1000's post here woohoo


----------



## Rick Rothstein

FDibbins said:


> Just posted my 1000's post here woohoo


Congratulations!


----------



## FDibbins

Thanks (I am not as active here as in "another" excel forum lol)


----------



## Smitty

FDibbins said:


> Thanks (I am not as active here as in "another" excel forum lol)



Congratulations!

What other Excel forum?


----------



## DocAElstein

Great effort considering how very busy you are on your “other” activities.
_ - 1000 post and then another 30 straight after, the same evening!!! Wow. 
_. So if you are here more often as i expect you might ( have to ) ( want to ? ) be  then I think that will be around 10000 a year.  !!!!

Good luck and best wishes both here and with all your activities elsewhere.

Alan

P.s. Be careful with the Duplicate Posting. I do not want to have to warn you again. I think you know what i mean. Lol a lot...


----------



## FDibbins

Smitty said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> What other Excel forum?



I am an admin at excelforum


----------



## Mitnageek

just posted my first (as opposed to an answer or question or whatever ... an actual new thing that I thought up all for myself*). so proud. :0)


*obviously by plagiarizing the work of others - but that counts? doesn't it?


----------



## DocAElstein

Hey Mitnageek,
That location of yours...that would not be a small town in Hertfordshire would it?


----------



## Mitnageek

why, yes it would.


----------



## Mitnageek

I think I mean "Why yes! It would." 
(for the avoidance of doubt)
:0)


----------



## DocAElstein

I did build a House there in Florence street about 30 Years ago! I lived in it for a long time, before immigrating to the Fatherland about 15 years ago!
Alan Elston


----------



## Mitnageek

DocAElstein said:


> I did build a House there in Florence street about 30 Years ago! I lived in it for a long time, before immigrating to the Fatherland about 15 years ago!
> Alan Elston



Tell me the number I'll post a photo


----------



## DocAElstein

Do a Google on me and Hitchin, - you will get it,...... and probably more of my uninteresting past!
But I have seen it already on Google Earth. 
( PM me a Pic if you like  but don't post it here!   - Don't want to bore anyone anymore with my old reminiscences!
Alan


----------



## FDibbins

wow interesting, I was born in Hitchin


----------



## DocAElstein

FDibbins said:


> wow interesting, I was born in Hitchin



   What a small world    !!!!  ( I was not born there, just resided while doing Time at Marconi Instruments in Stevenage ( 82 - 95 or there abouts )


----------



## FDibbins

Mum lived in Steveage, then we moved to Luton, dad worked at Vaux (I was still a baby then)


----------



## DocAElstein

_....My last work in England was a short Gig in Dunstable ( Phase Devices Ltd ). - Went past Vaux everyday on me Bike. Sadly I think it was being closed down just then,  or some last remaining buildings thereof, I think, most of it having been run down a few years before.
 _....Many fond memories of times spent in the back of a Bedford 4 Tonne! ...


----------



## FDibbins

And now I am up to 3 000


----------



## Rick Rothstein

FDibbins said:


> And now I am up to 3 000


Triple congratulations to you!


----------



## T. Valko

FDibbins said:


> And now I am up to 3 000


Way to go, Ford!


----------



## Gerald Higgins

FDibbins - so your Dad worked at Vauxhall, but named you Ford ? Interesting . . .


----------

